
Valve Announces $100 Steam Direct Publishing Fee - babuskov
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/valve-steam-direct-fee-curators,34643.html
======
giobox
I've seen an outcry on Twitter over this move, with some 'developers'
threatening to go console only.

My understanding is that for $100, Steam is an absolute steal compared to
running the gauntlet of the the Microsoft/Sony console software certification
process. If you honestly think your work is even remotely worthwhile to
justify the kind of time investment even a basic game would require, I don't
think 100 bucks matters all that much. Ron Gilbert (Monkey Island, Thimbleweed
Park etc) today tweeted the minimum cost of certification on modern consoles
is around $2500.

~~~
bhhaskin
Right. $100 should be nothing for a business. It cost that to publish to the
Apple App store.

------
Waterluvian
This feels like the Something Awful Forums solution to SnR. I'm optimistic.
It's simple and likely will work well.

